# Local lingo



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello,

Here in N ontario we refer to ruffed grouse as "bush chickens".

What are some of your local terms?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Ruffies are often referred to as "partrige", sharptails as "swamp chickens" in areas that hold both.

I'm envious of your early success by the way. We appear to be at the very bottom of the cycle when I normally hunt.


----------



## jrricher (Sep 8, 2007)

I assumed that a lot of people just call them partridge, most people around hear don't even know there ruffed grouse lol.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

Growing up in Michigan, all I ever heard them called was "Pat".


----------

